# Elgin Twin Bar on Ebay



## jchicago (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-elg...971088?hash=item3af89a64d0:g:kjkAAOSwDEtaGpXO


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2018)

A little over priced in my humble opinion.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes overpriced, but what about the rockets in the background


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 13, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> Yes overpriced, but what about the rockets in the background




Yes awesome Rockets, although we don't know if they are originals. I was told they made reproductions some time ago.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Yes awesome Rockets, although we don't know if they are originals. I was told they made reproductions some time ago.



Those are all originals; they belong to @ratdaddy on here and have been discussed before.  He found the original Rocket hoard in Paris, Texas!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> Yes overpriced, but what about the rockets in the background



Thy are


New Mexico Brant said:


> Those are all originals; they belong to @ratdaddy on here and have been discussed before.  He found the original Rocket hoard in Paris, Texas!



That is Correct!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 13, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Those are all originals; they belong to @ratdaddy on here and have been discussed before.  He found the original Rocket hoard in Paris, Texas!






Kickstand3 said:


> Thy are
> 
> That is Correct!




Awesome! lucky him.


----------



## Wheeler (Jan 15, 2018)

Rack and Clip available right now, right here too........on The CABE!


----------

